# I almost picked up this Elgin Falcon today



## Robertriley (Apr 25, 2015)

It got up to going twice and then a guy that was going back and forth with me bid one more time.   The 20% auction fees turned me off


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 25, 2015)

As I was typing the above....I won this.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 25, 2015)

*Is there anyone in Ann Arbor to help out?*

Now I need it shipped


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 25, 2015)

Wow - at first I was bumming for you, and then it was wait...what??

Good for you Chris.


----------



## carlitos60 (Apr 25, 2015)

*Nice!*

Nice Pick; BUT, The FALCON is a Better Looking Bike!!!!
As Well as a Manlier and Tougher Rider!!!

Good Luck!


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 25, 2015)

Congratulations brother. I'm glad to see it's coming to So. Cal.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 25, 2015)

I love the fact that my previous comment got deleted. Awesome!


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 25, 2015)

I read it Bri, it was funny but true....


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 25, 2015)

Glad you won it Chris. You needed one of these. Rob.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 25, 2015)

so who got this?


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 25, 2015)

Your right Scott.  That would of been a good one


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 25, 2015)

*Ann Arbor Show*

Is there anyone going to the Ann Arbor show that can pick it up for me?  Does anyone live in the area that can ship?


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 25, 2015)

I bid on the Falcon too.  The 20% is a killer


----------



## mike j (Apr 25, 2015)

Great score Robertriley, the Bluebirds can be manly in the right color.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 25, 2015)

I was at this auction and I was pretty hot on the Falcon, too, but it got a little rich. The BB seemed to sell for a fair price despite missing pieces; the patina'd original paint looks great in person. I'm local and I'd be willing to pick it up and ship it for you.

I learned the secret of the mystery frame, Scott.. but I'll let the buyer out himself if he'd like. He was really excited to get it.


----------



## chitown (Apr 25, 2015)

jpromo said:


> I learned the secret of the mystery frame,



 looks like a twenties Schwinn?

*But that saddle is the $ *


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 25, 2015)

jpromo said:


> I was at this auction and I was pretty hot on the Falcon, too, but it got a little rich. The BB seemed to sell for a fair price despite missing pieces; the patina'd original paint looks great in person. I'm local and I'd be willing to pick it up and ship it for you.
> 
> I learned the secret of the mystery frame, Scott.. but I'll let the buyer out himself if he'd like. He was really excited to get it.




I PM'd you


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 26, 2015)

So what did the falcon go for?


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 26, 2015)

mike j said:


> Great score Robertriley, the Bluebirds can be manly in the right color.




Hey Mike, 
If your a real man, you can get away with riding a pink bike! lol     Nice looking bird and sweet backdrop.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 26, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> So what did the falcon go for?




Rob, The Falcon went for $1900 plus close to $400 in auction fees.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 26, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Rob, The Falcon went for $1900 plus close to $400 in auction fees.




$2300 is a fair price for such a great bike.


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 26, 2015)

What did the Mead tall tank sell for?


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 26, 2015)

You can always locate a Falcon or a Black Hawk But you can't always find a Bluebird ... I'm glad you won it .
But that was a nice Falcon.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 26, 2015)

Mead tall tank was right around 1,800 too. You couldn't tell in the photos, but it was an original 3-speed rear hub, just needing the shifter. That was a killer bike, too.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 26, 2015)

Hoarder, you are correct but shipping would have to be added to that and pushed it out of reach for me. 
Tanksalot, you are also right on.  I'm sure this is the one and only chance I had to get a hold of a Bluebird that I could afford and get to.  Thanks Tanksalot

I talked to Nick today and he gave me a the story on the bike.  It's a cool piece of history.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 26, 2015)

Very happy for you Chris, falcon was great but a cream colored bluebird is extraordinary. Rob.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks brother, you can ride it when you are out here.


----------



## biker (Apr 27, 2015)

What did the Bluebird sell at?


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 27, 2015)

$1800 plus fees taking it to $2200.   This same exact bike sold at auction 2011 for $5100.  If have to thank everyone for going the the ML and AA shows for being busy and allowing me to get a great bike that I would otherwise have no chance to get a hold of.    I think we all had a a pretty good weekend.  M


----------



## biker (Apr 27, 2015)

Great deal on the Bluebird!


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 27, 2015)

Same bluebird sold 2 years ago for $3000. Good deal at $1800.

The one that was the sleeper in the auction was the "mystery" frame.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 27, 2015)

With the sweet seat?


----------



## catfish (Apr 27, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> so who got this?




Someone on the CABE.....


----------



## catfish (Apr 27, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Rob, The Falcon went for $1900 plus close to $400 in auction fees.




And the winning bidder sold it at Ann Arbor.


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 27, 2015)

That's the question everyone wants to know the answer to


----------



## catfish (Apr 27, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> That's the question everyone wants to know the answer to




If he wants people to know, he will post it.


----------



## biker (Apr 27, 2015)

What is it anyhow?


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 27, 2015)

Merkel?  The seat is killer and I didn't even see this one fly by


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 27, 2015)

The mystery bike looks like a combo of a harley and an excelsior. Harley seat, harley bars,  davis frame. Excelsior sprocket, excelsior fork. Teens bike 1916-1919


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks, do you know who picked it up?


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 27, 2015)

Not a clue, the day the auction was going on was the day i was at chestnut hollow 

Nick


Robertriley said:


> Thanks, do you know who picked it up?


----------

